# Retired or Not



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

*Retired or Not?*


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Job let me go in October 12. I am 55 so I assume I am retired. Cannot wait till first cutting this year.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I am not retired, just tired sometimes. Self employed.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I retired from the state of Florida last May.








Now, seems I'm gonna have to work for a living, at least for the next few years.









(OK, I did take a little outta the account to relax for a while,








but that's about over.







)

On the bright side, I've about to get this hay thing going, & I like burning diesel when I need/want to. _Lots _better than I like having to show up where I do _*not want to be ;*_ _*at a time I do not want to be there!*_


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am on my second year as a retired teacher/coach. No longer must I await a bell to allow me 4 minutes to spell relief.
Taught 30 years right out of college, retired with 60% of my salary and no state income taxes. Worked and saved my entire life to be where I am right now and never intend to waste a day doing anything that does not add some sort of fulfillment to my life.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I sometimes am tired also like NDVA. But I think I am more weary from dealing with the public on a major scale......hope to lease out the tourism property sometime soon and get some more Agland in a nearby county. Do more row crops and some more hay. Got my eye on a nice used 7230 I would like to buy.....really kept up nicely.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have always liked the 7000 series tractors. My uncle has a 7200 with 2500 hours, bought new. I wish I could buy it from him. Probably too much tractor for haying. Still is a beast of a machine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I have always liked the 7000 series tractors. My uncle has a 7200 with 2500 hours, bought new. I wish I could buy it from him. Probably too much tractor for haying. Still is a beast of a machine.


Yeah, lots of fellas pull their balers with them in haying.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Hmmm I get tired also.Must be the 50+ thing.Get tired but can't sleep at night,lol._

_Turning 50 was like another chapter in life.The aches and pains started._

_Not retired.Have 10-15-20 yrs to go??_


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I am not retired, just tired sometimes. Self employed.


Couldn't have said it better. 
Man am I tired....
Oh, and I like Deere 7000 series a lot, too.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> _Hmmm I get tired also._*Must be the 50+ thing.Get tired but can't sleep at night,lol.
> 
> Turning 50 was like another chapter in life.The aches and pains started.*
> 
> _Not retired.Have 10-15-20 yrs to go??_


Correct, you are.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Retired or not?

Let's see, two daughters in college. One getting married in December. And a wife who can't pass a Walmart without stopping.

Retire? NEVER!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You are right Cy. Starts when you turn 50. Winters are the worst for me. The spring, summer and fall keep me so busy, I love it. That's why I have projects in the shop thru the winter to keep me somewhat active. Come on spring!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> I have always liked the 7000 series tractors. My uncle has a 7200 with 2500 hours, bought new. I wish I could buy it from him. Probably too much tractor for haying. Still is a beast of a machine.


A 7200 is not too much tractor for haying. It would be really nice. I guess it depends on what kind of haying too. We are running a 7920 on the 5 x 6 round baler. We were running it with a 4440, and that was as small as I would have wanted to go.

Also we hope we are a long way from retiring. Farming is way too much fun. I'm the same age as my 1970 4020 JD and it seems like its not anywhere ready to retire either.

Here's the 7920 the day it came last fall...now we need a couple more good years to get it paid for....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> You are right Cy. Starts when you turn 50. Winters are the worst for me. The spring, summer and fall keep me so busy, I love it. That's why I have projects in the shop thru the winter to keep me somewhat active. Come on spring!


I'm almost there....
I HATE the winter.....didnt used to bother me.
Now it could never be too hot.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Retired from the Air Force in 2005, but working again. Two kids just finishing college. Over 50 now and understand all the new aches and pains. But the haying and cattle keep me younger I imagine.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Stopped working a regular job 4 years ago, after 44 years with the same employer. So if you were tired yesterday and are tired again today does that mean you are "retired"?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FCF said:


> Stopped working a regular job 4 years ago, after 44 years with the same employer. So if you were tired yesterday and are tired again today does that mean you are "retired"?


If that's the criteria......I'm retired


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Stopped working in 1970, started playing. Worked on an assembly line for 3 weeks, decided that wasn't for me. Decided I was never going to have a job that I didn't enjoy and have fun at.

Have continuously gone to school. Computers for 33 years. College night school for 7 years - business and psychology. Music 8 years - Learned to play the guitar. Acting classes for 3 years. Tae Kwon Do for 13 years. Horsemanship for 30 years. Farming (hay) for 12 years.

Would you believe I'm only 39? Didn't think so.

Aches and pains tell me I must have had fun yesterday.

Ralph


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Ralph all that has my head spinning.

The biggest difference I have noticed since I was let go is that instead of putting up,with the 
S&@$. Now I shovel it at the barn. Barn wins hands down though.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> The biggest difference I have noticed since I was let go is that instead of putting up,with the
> S&@$. Now I shovel it at the barn. Barn wins hands down though.


Ya got that right. LOVE shoveling my own s&@& lots more than puttin' up with somebody else slinging it on me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Why is a bad day of farming (all the while KNOWING you're not making much money) better than a good day of almost any other job all the while KNOWING you're making much more money than farming?

Wait....did I just say what I thought I said?


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Agree, not sure I've made a dime farming yet. But I am enjoying giving it a go. 
Just having a cold one in the bottom at the end of the day makes it worth while to me along with the instant gratification I get looking at a freshly mowed or baled hay field. Nothing better.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've retired three times but I get bored easily and my wife is much nicer to me if I stay out of the house. In the winter I do consulting gigs along with fixing broken equipment and building new stuff. In the summer I do hay and break things.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

R Ball said:


> Agree, not sure I've made a dime farming yet. But I am enjoying giving it a go.
> Just having a cold one in the bottom at the end of the day makes it worth while to me along with the instant gratification I get looking at a freshly mowed or baled hay field. Nothing better.


I think making hay is like...."see that?"....."I made that"


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

No where even close lol. Only 27 yr old. I enjoy setting tile and being my own boss, it's fairly decent money, little hard on the body but my grandfather did it till he was 70 so i only hope i'm able at that age, not that i want to have to. I would love to farm for a living but that just won't pay the bills. For now i will keep pluggin away, and look forward to making hay soon.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> No where even close lol. Only 27 yr old. I enjoy setting tile and being my own boss, it's fairly decent money, little hard on the body but my grandfather did it till he was 70 so i only hope i'm able at that age, not that i want to have to. I would love to farm for a living but that just won't pay the bills. For now i will keep pluggin away, and look forward to making hay soon.


27? yeah, youre just a kid!! lol.
Dont take that personally. I'm almost double that. Still workin my ass off.
I thought I was ready for "semi-retirement". Then the recession hit in 2008 and I lost a lot. Still trying to recover....funny how Biden's "recovery summer" never happened for me.
oh well....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> funny how Biden's "recovery summer" never happened for me.


Or a lot of other people and businesses.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I dang near fell of my chair laughin when he said "recovery summer".
Silly uncle joe......


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

More like he oughta said "recovery? sumwhere"


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Not to many kids my age that i know of that work as much as I do. But i guess that's cause i enjoy it so much. Works picking up for me now, and i i've been advertising more so hopefully stays steady i need about 4k to put up my 30x40 pole shed for hay equipment, lol then i need about 75k to put additon on my grandparents farm house that i'm getting ready to purchase from the family, so the wife and I can have our own space since we've been taking care of my grandmother for the last 4years and plan on taking care of her for the rest of her life. Hoping the family takes in to the consideration the sacrifice my wife and I are making to keep her at home and take care of her.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Not to many kids my age that i know of that work as much as I do. But i guess that's cause i enjoy it so much. Works picking up for me now, and i i've been advertising more so hopefully stays steady i need about 4k to put up my 30x40 pole shed for hay equipment, lol then i need about 75k to put additon on my grandparents farm house that i'm getting ready to purchase from the family, so the wife and I can have our own space since _*we've been taking care of my grandmother for the last 4years and plan on taking care of her for the rest of her life. *_ Hoping the family takes in to the consideration the sacrifice my wife and I are making to keep her at home and take care of her.


That's a long, hard road. But so worth it. You *both* have all the respect from myself and my wife for that. Best of luck to you.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

/ayYea it's been tough, getting married and not having our own place and space, but if we aren't here her kids would not allow her to stay here and this is where she has spent her whole life, my grandfather past away here and thats what she wants to. I've told my family there's no amount of money that can give these young years back to my wife and I, they still see as if i'm getting a gift and there kids arn't getting anything. But my wife i and have been here the last 4 years keeping after my grams and the 39 acs of ground. We are meeting with an elderly law attorney here in the very near future to start discussing a price and how this is all going to work out. Wish us luck lol, thanks to all on here that's been so supportive.

As far as retirement i dont' ever see that happening for me being self-employeed, but i will be active as long as the man upsairs lets me. I can only hope im in the shape my grandfather was at 75 when he past away.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> /ayYea it's been tough, getting married and not having our own place and space, but if we aren't here her kids would not allow her to stay here and this is where she has spent her whole life, my grandfather past away here and thats what she wants to. I've told my family there's no amount of money that can give these young years back to my wife and I, they still see as if i'm getting a gift and there kids arn't getting anything. But my wife i and have been here the last 4 years keeping after my grams and the 39 acs of ground. We are meeting with an elderly law attorney here in the very near future to start discussing a price and how this is all going to work out. Wish us luck lol, thanks to all on here that's been so supportive.
> 
> As far as retirement i dont' ever see that happening for me being self-employeed, but i will be active as long as the man upsairs lets me. I can only hope im in the shape my grandfather was at 75 when he past away.


It's a shame when you think about it, we live in a disposable society, all started with that damn bic lighter, it's gotten so bad we now have little problem throwing away our older (much wiser) generation......we just can't take the time, too much to do......a pathetic take on the me generation.....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, the best thing you can do is have a lawyer in it...making sure everything is legal, AND is the way she wants things. (Property, moneys, equipment, etc.)

It's sad, but there is something about the death of someone that leaves something of value to bring out the -not sure how to put it- "I want my share" in the rest of the family, even when you could not pay them to spend any time with your loved one when that loved one was alive and it would do them some good. Then years, possibly the rest of another life, of not getting along.
I _have_ "been there, done that".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> It's a shame when you think about it, we live in a disposable society, all started with that damn bic lighter, it's gotten so bad we now have little problem throwing away our older (much wiser) generation......we just can't take the time, too much to do......a pathetic take on the me generation.....


Chinese didn't help much, either.
I don't have anything Chinese built that didn't end up for curbside pickup or in the landfill yet.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Chinese didn't help much, either.
> I don't have anything Chinese built that didn't end up for curbside pickup or in the landfill yet.


Agreed JD....I tell folks all the time, ain't no reason worrying why the landfills are full, just look at the ports.......perhaps 90% of everything that hits that port from china is gonna end up in our landfill..... probably less than 5 years......it's the planned obsolescence thing, they came up with that brainstorm when they (smart folks) said we was going to a "service society" or something to that effect...because all of our manufacturing started closing up, textiles, all of it just left us..........I think that " service society" means just what we are getting today......whatever that is....globalization I call it.....(is that one of them GW words or is there such a word)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did I just read the state of New York just awarded a major bridge building contract to a Chinese company??? Are you freakin kidding me? 
Hey, I know the Japanese , Germans, British, Italians, etc, build some very nice stuff, but CHINA?? I wouldn't feel safe driving on that bridge!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Did I just read the state of New York just awarded a major bridge building contract to a Chinese company??? Are you freakin kidding me?
> Hey, I know the Japanese , Germans, British, Italians, etc, build some very nice stuff, but CHINA?? I wouldn't feel safe driving on that bridge!!!!


Seeings how we done jumped slam of the topic.......speaking of bridges and retireing, you made me think of that Interstate bridge that collapsed a few years back up in Ohio I believe, they were doing construction on the bridge, I think the inner lanes were closed, but how about that construction project, I wonder if the morons in charge of that project have retired or not? Guess it goes to show you, we are all fallable......Chinese just plan it into their reverse/stolen engineering.....


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> ........I think that " service society" means just what we are getting today......whatever that is....globalization I call it.....(is that one of them GW words or is there such a word)


I believe it means the working person in the U.S. loses money ,while the working persons in the rest of the world gains some . All the while the rich get richer where ever they are .


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Just tired. Full time truck driver up at 1:30am to go to work and then fool with the cattle and farm the rest of the day. At least at the farm I don't have any dispatchers breathing down my neck. I guess you could say I am a Half Fast Farmer. LOL


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Retired but still in the horse hay business.

27 yrs Air Force

2 yrs Auto Industry

15 yrs Federal Express

40 yrs Active farmer/rancher

Now self employed performance horse hay producer (3 yrs)


----------

